# Childcare options in Montreal



## samirmehta (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi ! We are planning to immigrate shortly with family and are looing at montreal as an option. However we are unclear on what kind of childcare support is available. 

We have two kids 5 yrs old and would like to understand how easy & expensive it is to find a child care arrangement. 

samir


----------

